# iframe überlappt JavaScript-Menü in Opera



## AndMan (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,

 ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe folgendes Problem, das nur in Opera auftritt: Ich habe eine Seite mit einem JavaScript-Menü (so richtig schön mit ausklappen und so ), doch leider wird es in Opera immer vom iframe verdeckt.

 Änderung vom z-index im Stylesheet helfen auch nicht... 

 Hat irgendwer noch ne Idee?

 Viele Grüße

 AndMan

 Ach so, das Phänomen gibt's hier zu bewundern: http://home.arcor.de/fwg05/


----------



## ZeroEnna (23. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube IFrames haben immer eine höhere Position als DIV's

PS: Der Fehler ist nicht nur beim Opera sondern auch im FireFox und im Internetexplorer genau so


----------



## AndMan (23. Februar 2005)

Es geht ja nicht um DIVs, sondern nur um das JavaScript-Menü, es sei denn, das JavaScript-Menü wird mit DIVs aufgebaut... Da habe ich aber leider keinen blassen Schimmer von. JavaScript steht noch auf meier "To Learn"-List 
  Und Opera ist der einzige Browser, in dem es nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Maik (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo AndMan,

ZeroEnna's Ansatz ist schon richtig, auch wenn es bei dir nicht direkt um die DIV-Elemente, sondern einem JavaScript-Menü geht.

Gestern abend habe ich beim Erstellen eines Templates (horizontales Listenmenü incl. Submenüs und darunterliegender iFrame) das gleiche Problem im Opera (7.23) entdeckt.

Offensichtlich hat das iFrame-Element im Opera eine höhere Priorität als die übrigen HTML-Elemente und lässt sich auch nicht via CSS mittels *z-index* steuern / regeln.

greez, maik.l


----------



## AndMan (23. Februar 2005)

Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich hab's allerdings in Opera 7.54 

  Aber wie kann man das in den Griff bekommen?
 Mit JavaScript kann man ja irgendwie Seiten im Vordergrund "festnageln" (irgendwie durch ständiges aktivieren). Könnte das auch hier irgendwie funktionieren?

 Oder kann man die Priorität vom iframe in Opera sonst irgendwie beeinflussen? Leider stehe ich auch mit diesen gerade erst am Anfang... 

 Wenn es nötig ist, würde ich auch auf ein anderes Navigationskonzept ausweichen. Hat irgendwer nen Vorschlag?

  Viele Grüße

  AndMan


----------



## melodei (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,


Ich kenne auch das Problem. Bei Internet Explorer funktioniert es ohne Probleme, nur leider nicht in Opera und Netscape 
(alle relevanten Versionen).

Hatte ohne Erfolg versucht den Z-Index zu verändern, leider ohne Erfolg. Zum Schluss hatte ich in den CSS Varianten für 
Opera und Netscape das Iframe etwas verkleinert, so das die oberen Menues sich mit dem Iframe nicht mehr überschneiden. 

Eine Kompromisslösung, mit der ich leben konnte aber die sauberste Lösung war sie nicht.

Gruß Klaus

<gruebel> ;-] </gruebel>


----------



## Blackylein (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Auch ich habe ein Java Menü. Das Problem ist, dass es auf manchen PCs funktioniert und auf anderen nicht.

 hier erstmal der Link: http://www.hak-baden.at/sites/index.htm

 und hier ein Bild wie das ganze aussieht wenn es nicht funktioniert
 wie man sieht ist das Menü gaaaanz nach unten gerutscht. Auch der Strich, der die Frames abgrenzt ist verschoben. 







 Ich hab schon so viele gefragt aber keiner konnte mir bisher weiterhelfen. 
 Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus.

 LG
 Carina


----------

